# HydrO PasSiOn 07' Dro Grow!



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

hey guys welcome to my new grow journal. here are a few pics of my bubbleponic system. enjoy and leave alot of comments,advice,feedback. thanks guys and girls and enjoy yourselfs because i sure am.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

here they are


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

hey guys that other light in the pic works but the reflector seems to not work. any suggestions on what to do? is it broke? or can he be fixed? thanks


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 29, 2007)

so the light bulb dont work? is that what u mean.. i would make contact with the company and tell em that its not working and get it replaced.. (for free)

those lights would be nice for your clones or your veggin...

or is that the setup (light) ur returning?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice setup man.  I would try to get some mylar around your area to help keep your light on your plants more...  You're going t need everything you have during flowering.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

hey bushy. no not the light bulb. im talkin about the thing i plug it into with the metal thing around it. for some reason it just wont work right now but both light bulbs work. and hey DL thanks man. i been waitin for a long time to get this thing here. and no by the time they flower im gonna have a 250w hps


----------



## Jbong (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey I like your setup. I am looking into starting a hydro grow something like yours. Did you make your kit or did you buy it?


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very neat..nice


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

i bought it from stealthhydro.com. thanks for the comments guys. this is  my first hydro grow and im kinda nervous because i dont wanna mess nothing up lol. but in about 2 and a half months ill be happy when those  6 pots have 3 foot plants in them : ) im gonna add a few more pics up. anyone know any good strains to grow in here? im thinkin about buyin some mp5k and biggie smalls. who knows tho i have been changin my mind alot on what seeds to get! someone help me haha


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

here it is


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

hey guys i went out and bought another air pump for my new kit, its a 20 gallon air pump so i thought that should be effiecent running along with the 10 gallon pump. i also went ahead and bought new air stones. one of them is 20 inches long and the other is 14 inches long plus i have the bubble disk that came with my kit. so i will deff have enough air in this bad boy i hope. what do you think?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know what nutes you're using but with my FF nutes the air stones need to be cleaned at least every other week to maximize airflow.  Sounds like you're ready to rock!


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 30, 2007)

the circle air disc came with the kit. the other two i purchased at a pet store along with the other pump i bought.the 20 gallon air pump came with two air hoses to add two air stone up to it so that was a nice surpise! now i got three. its just so hard to keep them down! even with the suction cups! any ideas? hope you guys like it. see how many bubbles i get now!?:bolt:  catch ya later once i actually put seeds in this darn thing


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice man.  You can use some plumbers glue or super glue... anything like that will work just fine.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks DL : )


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 31, 2007)

:stoned:  GROWING ON UP. LIL TOKER IS THE ONE WITH MORE LEAF GROWTH. SHE IS THE ONE WITH THE ''CRINKLE'' LEAF DEFORMITY YET SHE GROWS THE FASTEST. : ) HER STEM IS ALSO THE THICKEST. ENJOY.

P.S. THEY ARE DARKER GREEN MY CAMERA JJUST SUCKS. LIL 'TOKER' IS JUST ABOUT 3 INCHES AND HER SISTER IS ABOUT LIL OVER 3. I HOPE THEY WILL BE LADIES. BUT CANT WAIT TO GET MY DRO UNDERWAY! HAVENT GOT ANY SEEDS YET.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey man.  I would get a little more dirt in those pots.  Maybe an 1" or 2" more.  Are you keeping them outside now or just letting them bake in the sun for a while?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 31, 2007)

lil toker i bring in at night to go under my CFL's and during the day toker hits the great outdoors with the other one. i keep the other one outside.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 31, 2007)

ill add more dirt now.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, either way they are looking pretty good just a little stretched out.  But, I've never grown outdoors so that maybe normal.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah i was wondering the same. toker isnt stretching as much as the other one i keep outside. maybe because i bring her inside at night. hmm anyone know ??


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 31, 2007)

Having 24 hour of light will definitely keep the plant from stretching compared to 13/11... Which I think we are getting now.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 31, 2007)

i was thinking that but wasnt sure.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

hey whats up guys? check out toker. she just keeps growing! i finally brought the other plant inside due to comparing the two. toker has wayyy more growth then her sibling that has been outside the whole time. no since on making one bigger than the other when i can make both decent sizes. hope you all like!


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

Another Question. Maximize The First Pic Right Above This Post. See Between The First Nodes And The Second Nodes? Looks Like Two Little New Leaf Growths Or Something. I Know Its Not Pre-flowers But I Didnt Think New Growth Starts In The Middle Of A Stem Like That? Thought It Always Happened Where The Nodes Start? Hmm. Or Am I Wrong??


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow... Now that is something I would like to see one of the mods comment on... That is news to me!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 1, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> Another Question. Maximize The First Pic Right Above This Post. See Between The First Nodes And The Second Nodes? Looks Like Two Little New Leaf Growths Or Something. I Know Its Not Pre-flowers But I Didnt Think New Growth Starts In The Middle Of A Stem Like That? Thought It Always Happened Where The Nodes Start? Hmm. Or Am I Wrong??


 
It's a post-growth internodal node. It means the plant is getting great light and has the health necessary to start another node between the initial nodes.

That's a good thing.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

damn i never seen that before. thanks stoney. is this common?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 1, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> damn i never seen that before. thanks stoney. is this common?


Most plants will do it if maximized light and nutes are given. It's just a plants way of improving it's light gathering capibility by growing additional leaf.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks stoney. you think i can start adding nutes now?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 1, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> thanks stoney. you think i can start adding nutes now?


If you do, I wouldn't use any beyond 1/8th strength. Those little beings are pretty young still.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

ill just wait then because i think there pretty healthy without them. thanks man. when should i add them?


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 1, 2007)

Sup Dr0, on ferts I started mine on such a light formula.  I use Flora Nova with superthrive in spray bottle and spray emdown.   They love it.   In my watering I plain water but my soil has ferts in it, MG 3month mix stillin there topped with Ocean Forest by fox farms.   

At least with a light spray I think it is easier to direct the dosage, especially if the plants have ferts inthe soil already.

I have nonute burn, nothing bad with em and allhappy plants.  

If you are eager touse ferts try it in a spray bottle,results can come on asfast as 24 hours.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

ay Diz i think im gonna wait on the first for another week or so. then im just goin to 20-20-20


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 1, 2007)

Speaking of superthrive... It is the most amazing mystery mixes I have ever come across.  If you want to see vigorous growth you need to use it just once and immediately you can see the results.  In short, if your not growing organic, _use it_.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks DL where do you get that at? home depot?


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 1, 2007)

I heard Brouli say that walmart has it, and he is from the south.  I need to go to my hydro shop to get that... At least this time of year I need to.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 2, 2007)

i got my superthrive at homedepot. it was hanging inside the store where the indoor plants stuff are, like perlites and stuff. i got it for about 5$


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks thc


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 2, 2007)

np, i do wonder when should i use superthrive too. my plants are 24days old, dwc hydro and i just switch to GH FLora series nute so i wanna see how this nute work then add superthrive. altho i have one plant in soil and it have about 6leaves now i use a 32oz spray bottle and i added 1drop of superthrive then spray the soil really moist but i didnt notice any different so i added 3 more drop to my sprayer. and sprayed the leaves and wet the soil again. goodluck man.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> i just switch to GH FLora series nute so i wanna see how this nute work then add superthrive.


Me too man. I'm watching your experiment. Let me know if I can help. I've wondered the same thing.

HydroP, sorry I bumped into your thread man. Thc and I will take it to it's own thread if it goes further. Thc, start a thread man!


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

its all good. all are welcome!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 2, 2007)

whats up man?

 hows it all growin so far. great i hope. im thinkin on changing my grow op again... for the time being

the only difference will be that i will be using fluros instead of my hps, so ill just save the hps for flowering.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 4, 2007)

more pics.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 4, 2007)

looking great.. keep it up..


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Very nice man...  Once those babies get a nice set of roots on them there will be no stopping them!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 5, 2007)

see now i have a question


the only reason i done have one of these is, how do u change the nute water? where do u set the lid with the plants at?? i guess if u got anotha tub? and maybe set it in the empty (spare one) while your change ur water. 

is that what ur doin hydro? or is it ok to set it on the ground or table?


and are you gonna put more rocks in the cups? like to the top to closer to the top? just wonderin?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

BUSHYKUSH when they get bigger ill put more rocks in but right now i wanna see how it looks till they get stronger. as for putin the lid somewhere yeah i have another tub to jus lay it on. its jus a reg. tub im not doin nuttin with it (yet) : )  and id change the nutes out every week or so. there not gettin nutes yet due to how small they are.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 5, 2007)

dude id start feedin em nutes... 

i did with mine and my lil one is doin great... 

i did mine with 1/8 th strenght solution and all i did was wet the cube till it was soaked but not dripping out the bottom.. i had this mix in a milk jug (1 gal) and kept the ph at between 5.5 and 5.9... and i have very good results well better than the others that werent started with nutes till bout a couple weeks maybe 3 weeks


wait how old are they again?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

the ones in the dro kit are not even a week old! the other two in pots are two weeks old  here are some more pics. none of them had any nutes yet but im gettin some today ( for the soil ones ) anyone know why the lil one in soil is turnin yellow and drooping down? she is the same age as the other one in the pot. tisk tisk tiskkkk


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

if you see in the first pic of the stem, you can see alot of growth occuring and fast!!  she is only about 2 weeks old !!! nice : )


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Dude, Whatever you are doing keep doing it because everything looks fantastic... Especially lil' toker!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 5, 2007)

Is the soil ones soil that already had nutes in em? or just plain ole soil?? u could start nutes on them if it was just plain..

and i waited one week till i used nutes on that lil one..(1/8)  and the 2nd was 1/4 strength..

and that one maybe is getting hungry if there are no nutes, and the other will do the same thing very soon if they are the same age..


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah There The Same Age. I Bought Some Stuff Called Terracycle. It Is Made Outta Liqiufied Worm ****. Lol ****. It Has Nitrogeon, Phosphate, And Potash. It Also Says It Will !!!never!!! Give Plants Nute Burn. I Hope It Is Good Stuff Tho. It Comes In A Spray Bottle And You Soak The Soil/plants.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 5, 2007)

That is organics for you!  It is idiot proof.  I am absolutely addicted to it!!!


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes Im Jus Ready To See Which One I Like Better Hydro Or Soil>


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats sweet 

where did u pick that up at? internet? 

maybe i should give it a try if u cant muck it up.. 

and u stoner ... lol **** 


surprised that didnt get edited..


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 7, 2007)

got it at home depot. its about 5 dollars for 20oz bottle.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, yeah!  I know that stuff!  These college kids started making it after they graduated.  They are killing it!!!  Smart sons of guns. I use it all the time on my clones when they look like they need a little kick.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 7, 2007)

lookin good hydro thats a nice little set up kepp it up man the plants look nice to nice and green peace out i stop by and check it out later peace


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 7, 2007)

hey everyone here is a few new pics. today i added nutes into the hydro kit, the leaves started to yellow a bit. shoulda added just a lil nutes from the begining but i wasnt thinkin lol. as for the other yellow one ( small soil ) still is yellow after i gave it some nutes but hopefully she will get better or ill just ditch her. as for lil toker ( the biggest one) she is about 2 and ahalf weeks old. stem is getting pretty thick and growth is appearing more. hope you all like. comments/advice is welcome. thanks


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 7, 2007)

: )


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh man.  I hope you aren't drip feeding that little one that is just popping through the rockwool.  I wouldn't even have that little guy in there for a week or so.  Let the roots grow through the cube.

That is so strange that the plant is yellowing like that.  There should be enough goodies in the soil to last it a while.  What soil is this again?  I'm glad lil' Toker is going well.  Looks like she could use some nutes too by the looks of her stem.  I'm passing as many good vibes that way as possible.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah i gave toker some nutes today


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn drizzo.    Chill on nutes... or ya gonna rename the plants the SIMPSONS from the yellow.

Sucks though, I don't even add much nutes to the soil just foliage feed.   But of course you are using a diffrent system... just saying over nuting is scary.

From what I seen the old leaves don't repair, which sucks.   But you should be able to tell from new growth how they are doing.


I did nute burn first month I had grow... I BELIEVE... might be wrong cuz I am a *******... superthrive helped my plant recover nicely.    Of course i'm an idiot. 

So you might want to add a little superthrive in there, it ain't a fert so it wont  burn... just follow advise.   I am also doing an experinment following one done by THCskunk.   My 8 lowryders are almost at stage where they show sex good.  I've been feeding all but two with superthrive.    BIG DIFFRENCE!   I'll post pics later sunday too f'd to try to now lol.

Good luck man, i'll blow some smoke to the gods for a little repair on ya plants this easter weekend.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 9, 2007)

hey guys here are a few pics of toker. im goin out of town for 10 days so hopefully she and the dro seedlings will be ok. im kinda nervous just leaving them all home but i have to go. i do have a relative watering toker so everything should be ok. just wanted you all to see how she looks now and when i get back ill take more pics to see how she will look. she is still so short!! 3 and a half inches! but she in in the process of her 6th set of leaves. since the 4th node she has been producing 7 bladed sets now. wonder by the time i get back if she will be up to 9 or maybe 11?? hopefully. hehe c ya guys on the 19th!!!!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 9, 2007)

Looking great man.  I would fill up your DWC big time if you don't have anyone watching that too.  Enjoy the vacation bro!


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 9, 2007)

hey canadian whats up? yeah im going to have to check those out. how many lumens/watts do they put out? thanks man


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Hydro, I hope vacation and your ladies are doing well... Can'T wait to hear something!  I also bet you won't believe the size of Your plants when you see them again.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 15, 2007)

hey DL whats goin on? yeah i know man i cant wait. one of my friends might of did something really dumb but i wasnt there so i dont know. i guess some of the leaves were really dry and started to crinkle and break so he told me he cut off three leaves.  i think he cut the first 3 nodes off and left one because it wasnt damaged. hope this wont stunt the growth much. ill add pics once im back1! hope alll is well!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 25, 2007)

Where are you man?


----------



## J3ST3R (May 17, 2007)

any updates? i have this exact setup im waiting to use in a couple months...kinda want to see the results- hope theyre good


----------

